# 5 hour blocks



## UberDriverLV (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone have experience with the 5 hour block?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

UberDriverLV said:


> Anyone have experience with the 5 hour block?


Yeah- I had 2 of them- both were badged 4 hour blocks but were 95% apartments on or near U Texas Arlington. Really closer to 5& 3/4 hour blocks.


----------



## UberDriverLV (Dec 21, 2016)

I mean actual 5 hour blocks.

Like this.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

UberDriverLV said:


> View attachment 150520
> I mean actual 5 hour blocks.
> 
> Like this.


Yeah, I know, but I couldn't resist. Sorry


----------



## UberDriverLV (Dec 21, 2016)

No bigger. Just hoping for an actual answer.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

My friend has done one 5 hr block at DLA8. I've done the 4.5 hr ones. Both blocks are rare at that warehouse.


----------



## UberDriverLV (Dec 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> My friend has done one 5 hr block at DLA8. I've done the 4.5 hr ones. Both blocks are rare at that warehouse.


Is it just a block with lots of packages?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

At that warehouse on that day, it wasn't many packages. It was the difficulty of the deliveries. Deliveries to movie studio lots, etc. Mine were to businesses on Sunset and Hollywood Blvd and apartments surrounding it. 

I think the 5 hr and 4.5 hr blocks were just a test to see how long it'll take drivers to do the routes. I haven't seen any 5 or 4.5 hr blocks since.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I got one here in Las Vegas. It was 70 pax. Only took me 3 hours. 13 of them were to the same house. It only had 10 apartments and two businesses. I would like to do more 5 hour blocks, but have not seen one since.


----------



## hazelmoon (Feb 13, 2017)

I got one (and have seen one or two since), here in Indy it's designated as "large vehicle" - I managed to get everything into my Civic, but barely  When I asked about why it would offer a large-vehicle block to someone with a clearly-not-large vehicle, I was told they didn't have enough acceptances from actual large vehicles so it was opened up to general availability. The route took about 4 hours.


----------



## sean1280 (Aug 5, 2017)

Did a 5 hour block last weekend in Vegas. 83 packages, took about 3h45m. Decent route.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

5 hr blocks should be for bigger vehicles only because at my warehouse, biggest block is 4 hrs and some blocks have enough packages to fill up the entire car. I don't think my car (regular sedan) would be able to fit all the packages for a 5-hr block. Maybe that's why I've never seen 5 hr block because my car isn't qualified?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amazon's app doesn't know what kind of care you have, and they don't care as long as it has the qualifying criteria. You can bring a borrowed car, rental car, whatever. They don't care.

Based on recent emails from Amazon, they may be experimenting with larger blocks for SUVs, but I haven't seen any details about that yet.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> 5 hr blocks should be for bigger vehicles only because at my warehouse, biggest block is 4 hrs and some blocks have enough packages to fill up the entire car. I don't think my car (regular sedan) would be able to fit all the packages for a 5-hr block. Maybe that's why I've never seen 5 hr block because my car isn't qualified?


There's no inherent reason that a 5-hour "car specific" block couldn't be set up. After all, it's not just number of packages but more importantly the size. Plus the type of stops and the driving distance is a huge factor as well.
One could easily get an all-apartment block, or an 85 almost all yellow envelope block, or whatever. No problems fitting in a car.



jester121 said:


> Amazon's app doesn't know what kind of care you have, and they don't care as long as it has the qualifying criteria. You can bring a borrowed car, rental car, whatever. They don't care.


Here they have it set up so only people who completed the survey can even see the 5+ hour blocks. The 'app' may not care but everyone sees all offers everywhere after all.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Here they have it set up so only people who completed the survey can even see the 5+ hour blocks. The 'app' may not care but everyone sees all offers everywhere after all.


Good stuff. You guys might be a pilot market for that program?

It'd be nice of Amazon would throw us a few extra bucks for driving a vehicle that's large enough to schlep around the big honkin boxes, instead of the warehouse workers just drooling when they see us pull up so they can roll over the carts with the Oversize and Heavy boxes. We're taking a bit of a hit on gas mileage compared with the barely-four-door shitboxes that leave boxes behind on the cart every block, so it would be a nice gesture is all I'm saying. I had 14 oversize boxes delivered to one apartment in a single block (plus 30+ other packages) a few weeks back, that would have been easily 2 cars worth if no SUVs had shown up that day.

Then again -- we'd be relying on the warehouse people to have the balls to turn away people who show up for a 5-hour or Oversized block in a different small car. Around here there's a lot of spineless people in the warehouses (reference earlier discussions re: convertible Mustangs and other non-Flex-eligible vehicles.)


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Well here they've never really given people racks based on vehicle size anyway -- at least not that I've seen.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well here they've never really given people racks based on vehicle size anyway -- at least not that I've seen.


Not all warehouses are the same. At Kent in Seattle you are assigned to a dock based on the size of your car.


----------



## sean1280 (Aug 5, 2017)

I filled out the survey a few weeks back. Got accepted for longer blocks. Now all of my offers have been either 5 or 6 hours. Not complaining at all, but I hope they still offer me some 3 hour blocks occasionally.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

sean1280 said:


> I filled out the survey a few weeks back. Got accepted for longer blocks. Now all of my offers have been either 5 or 6 hours. Not complaining at all, but I hope they still offer me some 3 hour blocks occasionally.


I got a 5 hour block, the first day they had them. I have not seen one since. I just tried sending an email to support. Although I am sure I will just get some nonsense back.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Haven't seen them in Chicagoland Dch.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

tone17 said:


> I got a 5 hour block, the first day they had them. I have not seen one since. I just tried sending an email to support. Although I am sure I will just get some nonsense back.


Me: I drive an SUV, but I do not seem to be seeing 5 hour blocks anymore. Can someone check my profile to be sure I can still get larger vehicle blocks.

Amazon Support:


Hello,

There is no limit to the amount of availability you can set within the Amazon Flex app.

Offers may be released throughout the day and are randomly offered based on the availability of delivery partners and customer demand. Reserved offers will align with the availability that you have set, but all other offers may not.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the buttons below to vote about your experience today.

Best regards,
Rabibrata C
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Typical


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> 5 hr blocks should be for bigger vehicles only because at my warehouse, biggest block is 4 hrs and some blocks have enough packages to fill up the entire car. I don't think my car (regular sedan) would be able to fit all the packages for a 5-hr block. Maybe that's why I've never seen 5 hr block because my car isn't qualified?


The one time I was given a 5 hour route they told me to fit what I could and bring the rest back. These were mostly medium to big packages which was sweet for me since it only took 2 hours. Their logistical failure is not my problem.


----------

